# Four Seasons Aviara-question for owners



## Sir Newf (Feb 24, 2008)

hi- finally decided to purchase Aviara EOY-resale of course. 
Is there anything that I should be aware of? Ie:fee increases, are all units 'float'?is it easy to split the 2 bdrm into 2 weeks? would you buy your unit again?
Just making sure there will be no surprises. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations
I hear 4 seasons Aviara is propbably the most luxurious resort there is.  I almost bought in but the MFs scared me away- I would have had to sell one of my timeshares in order to pay the yearly MFS. So I chose to wait.
 They were over two thou a year-( unless they lowered them)- you may want look into this.

There was a previous thread back in  oct or Nov.  on 4 seasons Aviara-  lots of  good info. check it out


----------



## Steve (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Anna,

I'm a happy owner at Four Seasons Aviara.  It's good that you are buying resale.  Even so, don't pay too much.  Tri West, in particular, has their listings way over priced...and they also charge far too much for closing costs.  I bought my week through Matt Voigt at Stroman Realty and closed with Tia at Timeshare Transfer.  I saved about 50% on the purchase price...and over 50% on the closing costs...versus buying with Tri West. 

If you want to use a Four Seasons "approved" broker, then I strongly recommend Judy Rulli at Smart Choice Timeshare Realty. www.timeshareaz.com  She's extremely professional and helpful...and she has better prices than the other approved brokers.

It's easy to lock off your unit if you purchase a two bedroom.  (There are a few one bedroom villas that obviously don't have a lock off feature.) Just call Four Seasons and request it.  There's a fee, but I can't remember exactly what it is.  It's less than $100, if I remember correctly.  Another option is to split your week and use four days at one time and three days another during your season.  

As for the floating question, the answer is that the vast majority of ownerships are floating.  They float in one of two seasons:  gold or platinum.  Gold runs from the beginning of January through the first week of June and again from the middle of October through the end of December.  Platinum season runs from the 2nd week of June through the middle of October.  There are a few fixed week ownerships at Aviara, but not very many.  The fixed summer weeks sell for a large premium.  

The maintenance fees, as has been mentioned, are very high.  They are about $2000 a year, not including the real estate taxes.  If you buy an EOY, you will pay 1/2 the amount (or about $1000) a year...plus real estate taxes.  The taxes are a little over $200 a year for a floating gold week.  (This is also split in half if you buy an EOY ownership.) I'm happy with my ownership and feel that it is worth it, but it's definitely a luxury item. 

Unfortunately, I have found the sales staff and owner services to be a bit snooty, inflexible, and cold.  The contrast between Four Seasons and Marriott in this regard is positively stunning.  While Marriott is all warm and fuzzy and happy to have me as an owner, Four Seasons is incredibly aloof and their staff has been borderline rude on a couple of occasions.  They just don't roll out the welcome mat...especially for resale buyers. (Please note that this only applies to the sales staff and owner services department.  The front desk staff, housekeeping, activities, etc. at Four Seasons have all been impeccibly polite, professional, and helpful at all times.)

Steve


----------



## GregGH (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello Anna

Here is what I had in my file on fees ...
Split into two weeks   -- $55 fee
Move to Platium wekk ( in 6 mths) $115
Have split week options - M-F  and F-MonDAY  ( $90 fee ) ...but fees can change -- call 800-930-4946 and they can verify

BTW - I wrote a review for Aviara based upon 3 weeks there in Jan - see the review section - I tried to add things that hadn't been mentioned - like Yoga, complimentary tennis and golf lessons, etc...



Steve said:


> ....snip .....
> Unfortunately, I have found the sales staff and owner services to be a bit snooty, inflexible, and cold.  The contrast between Four Seasons and Marriott in this regard is positively stunning.  While Marriott is all warm and fuzzy and happy to have me as an owner, Four Seasons is incredibly aloof and their staff has been borderline rude on a couple of occasions.  They just don't roll out the welcome mat...especially for resale buyers. (Please note that this only applies to the sales staff and owner services department.  The front desk staff, housekeeping, activities, etc. at Four Seasons have all been impeccibly polite, professional, and helpful at all times.)
> 
> Steve



Hey Steve -  gee -- I see owner services are professional ( so no warm hugs, etc  ...  I have never seen any indication that they knew I was a resale owner.   For example they have two scheduled meetings with owners services thru the week ( Tue & Thur at 9am ( i think) at the  Summitt --we went for one and found them most helpful and friendly.  They did mention something we are glad --to make a specific appointment to set your next years accommodations, which we did.

I might tend agree with you on the sales staff - albeit I haven't had that much interaction.

Anna - enjoy the resort and the area

ps - I have two weeks and looking for a third

Regards

Greg


----------



## Sir Newf (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you all so very much for your insight and knowledge....We're getting pretty excited and will let you know when the deal is finalized....Greg- read your review---loved it, made me laugh, can't wait to hit the spaaaaa...hope to meet you all at Aviara!


----------



## jaswanson (Mar 6, 2008)

Greg,
We have been happy owners at Aviara for over 10 years and have met many extended "campers" like you. One had four weeks and was spliting to get 8. Unfortunately  health problems  will not allow us to continue... so we have  your third week available.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 28, 2010)

I heard that the Four Seasons Aviara resort is going to be taken over by Hyatt to become the Park Hyatt Aviara Resort.  I'm wondering how this will affect the Four Seasons Residence Club there... is it a separate resort or are they closely integrated?

Any feelings about this as a FS Aviara owner?


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 28, 2010)

**** This is an old 2008 thread ****



JonathanIT said:


> I heard that the Four Seasons Aviara resort is going to be taken over by Hyatt to become the Park Hyatt Aviara Resort.  I'm wondering how this will affect the Four Seasons Residence Club there... is it a separate resort or are they closely integrated?
> 
> Any feelings about this as a FS Aviara owner?



jonathan, see this thread regarding the FS Aviara changes 
"Hyatt Selected to Manage Aviara Resort" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120271


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you... I guess I was looking in the wrong forum!


----------

